
Building boom in Brazilian Amazon could accelerate its deforestation - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/06/28/how-building-boom-brazilian-amazon-could-accelerate-its-deforestation/
======
fock
right from the people who consider the rights of a company well above the
rights of people. schizophrenic.

